# disco potato specs?



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

does anyone know the specs on the disco potato featured in the sport compact article? i.e. type of turbo, tubing, intercooler etc... also if there is kit similar to it on the market? i borrowed the magazine from a friend and i noticed it only lost one mile per gallon and was one of the cleaner running cars.

thanks in advance


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

It has a JWT intercooler, JWT 2530 turbo, 8.5:1 compression ratio pistons, BB manifold, BB piston coolers, JWT injectors, Maxima fuel pump. Ported, polished, JWT cams, Primera radiator. N1 Sunny big case transmission, JWT clutch. Cobra MAF, JWT air filter.

All of the engine work was done by Mike Smith at JWT. Greddy muffler on fabricated exhaust.

Brembo 13" front brakes, Progress Group springs, shocks and rear sway bar. Energy suspension bushings. Brembo stainless Steel brake lines.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

thanks, would you happen to know any of the performance specs?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

it made 280 hp to the wheels when we tested and 274 when SCC tested it.

It ran 13.12 @106 on slicks and 13.77 @ 105 when SCC tested it in the June 2002 issue.

60-0 braking was 140 with me driving and some lockup due to no ABS and a crappy surface.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

do you think you could give me a rough estamite on how much that would cost to replicate? i dont necessarily need 280whp, but i would like to get 230whp. i have a 2001 sentra se with pp. 

where you able to solve the lsd problem? i heard something about it giving out after testing. also i would like to know if there is a website about this car. 

thanks, sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

For 230 whp, I would suggest a stock SR20DET engine swap, and up the boost to 10 psi. Should be completely reliable and drive like stock. Except faster.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

if, more like when i get an sr20det should i have some one take it apart and check the internals? i was wondering about this because if i had an sr20det i would problaby drive it a little hard.

also would i need any modifications to pass smog in california? would higher octane fuel help(i can get upto 110)? 

would i have to relocate any of the motor mounts, or will it fit as is?


thanks

ps would nismo skyline, or anybody happen to have any video of the disco potato and willing to share?


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

I just got back from visitting zak91se-r's page. That is a very, very nice car. It makes me wish I hadn't sold my last car. It was a 92. Just out of curiousity, how much were the motivational engineering struts? I don't want to spend too much on suspension. But I also realize that I usually get what I pay for.

Are you a Nissan tech? If so could you help me get some info on how to become one? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

To answer your questions:



> if, more like when i get an sr20det should i have some one take it apart and check the internals?


All I really suggest doing is replacing the rod bearings. There's a somewhat decent chance that they'll go shortly after installing the motor. Other than that, just check the shaft play on the turbo. Try to move the turbine shaft with your finger. If it moves excessively, the turbo will need to be rebuilt. If it moves a little bit, that's okay. Driving it hard is fine. Remember, the SR20DET is a stock factory motor. As such it was subject to the same rigorous reliability testing that every other Nissan motor is, and it should last just as long and be just as reliable as a stock SR20DE. Technically, it should be more reliable than a modded SR20DE, because your DET will be stock.



> also would i need any modifications to pass smog in california?


Well... you are aware that *any* modification is illegal in California, right? That includes any bolt-ons, even a K&N filter is illegal, and none of them will pass smog simply because of the visual inspection. That being said, a DET, especially a relatively stock one, should pass a smog check though the tailpipe, assuming it's in a good state of tune. The trick is to find a place that will look the other way regarding the visual inspection.

A DET will run fine on 91 octane. 110 would be total overkill.



> would i have to relocate any of the motor mounts, or will it fit as is?


A DET will go into any car that originally had an SR20DE in it with no modification. I do, however, suggest doing ES motor mount inserts, because your stock mounts will die an early death with a DET in there.



> Just out of curiousity, how much were the motivational engineering struts?


I'm not sure... I bought the entire kit at once, including the struts, springs, GC coilovers, bushings and everything else. I paid $1400 for the entire package, for all 4 corners. I do highly recommend the Motivational kit, for what that's worth.

And no, I'm not a Nissan tech... I'm not nearly smart enough or mechanically inclined enough. My car was put together thanks to the help of some very good friends, many of which gave up their personal time and effort to help me with it. I couldn't have done it without them, and that ain't just sweet talkin.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

The disco potato is in the Ultimate Street Car Challenge video. I think that you can still buy it from Primedia. Try going to sportcompactcarweb.com


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks, I'll problaby buy next week. Btw do you or anybody else know if it is possible to put a gti-r exhaust manifold on the bb det? I would like to somewhat hide the turbo. Similiar to the Disco Potato. I would like to keep the car as "sleeper-ish" as posssible.

Also if any could recomend any "relaxed" smog places in the central valley, I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

The gti-r manifold will bolt right up to the bb motor.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

> It has a JWT intercooler, JWT 2530 turbo, 8.5:1 compression ratio pistons, BB manifold, BB piston coolers, JWT injectors, Maxima fuel pump. Ported, polished, JWT cams, Primera radiator. N1 Sunny big case transmission, JWT clutch. Cobra MAF, JWT air filter.


I thought the disco potato ran a HKS turbo?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *
> 
> I thought the disco potato ran a HKS turbo? *


No, it is a soon to be released Garrett part.

Mike


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

> It has a JWT intercooler,* JWT 2530 turbo*, 8.5...



Is it a garrett turbo sold through JWT? 

I thought the "disco potato" turbo was a part of garrett's new Ballistic line of performance turbos? What is the official Garrett name for this turbo anyway?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

*edit*

see previous post


----------

